# Have not seen anyone bring up Tiger King at all, wtf really???



## Bobbyloads (Mar 28, 2020)

Anyone watch this shit show? 

What you think?

How crazy was this shit?

Joe Exotic was set up!

What's up with all this guys turning young men gay for drugs? smh (conversation right up the UGB alley lol)

Other guy too getting these young girls and hoarding them??? 

Anyone else thing Jeff Lowe a scumbag?

Carol for sure killed her husband. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baDzieUu1jU   Brendan Schaub talks about Tiger King lol  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCmdFxQ-jrQ


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 28, 2020)

Those guys are definitely some crazy, mullet rocking homo,kats!
Watched it 1/2 way thru,
Lost interest!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 28, 2020)

wife is currently watching it, I'm not a fan.
dude is a trip, delusional wierdo.
cross between dog the bounty hunter, kid rock and voyager61.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 28, 2020)

So far I've protested watching it because how much Netflix was throwing it in my face, then all my co workers telling me how good it was.... Maybe in 6 months I'll check it out.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 28, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Those guys are definitely some crazy, mullet rocking homo,kats!
> Watched it 1/2 way thru,
> Lost interest!



Really half way through and lost interest? I couldn’t stop watching lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 28, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> So far I've protested watching it because how much Netflix was throwing it in my face, then all my co workers telling me how good it was.... Maybe in 6 months I'll check it out.



its worth checking out


----------



## RISE (Mar 28, 2020)

Shit gets real crazy, y'all should def keep going and finish it.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m gonna start watching it today.  Nothing else to do.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 29, 2020)

heavydeads83 said:


> I’m gonna start watching it today.  Nothing else to do.



Let me know want you think keep watching and you keep learning shit man I’ve never seen so much ****ed up shit in 1 show in my life from murder plots to gay sexual predators to cruelty to animals to cults snitches  I meant list goes on for days I can’t even count the amount of felonies committed


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 29, 2020)

Started it Saturday. Finished it Sunday.  Like a train wreck I couldn’t look away.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 29, 2020)

Never seen it... don't think I ever will either.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Not even if I was paid to do it.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 29, 2020)

ive never seen it and never will. i think my wife wants to watch it just because of what she has heard but i have had multiple people wish they wouldnt of wasted their time its like watching jerry springer mixed with real world...gets some more animals and it would be a true circus


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 29, 2020)

Carol is definitely the antagonist in this story!
Free Joe now!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 29, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Carol is definitely the antagonist in this story!
> Free Joe now!!








I don't know about freeing him yet lol he should do some time but not 22 years.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dude with no legs lives down the street from me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 29, 2020)

I only saw one. That was enough. I see FD on here every day. Don't need to watch him on TV too.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 29, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I only saw one. That was enough. I see FD on here every day. Don't need to watch him on TV too.



I am starting to put some pieces together I am starting to believe this FD guy is gay lol explains why he keeps asking for nudes.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 29, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Dude with no legs lives down the street from me.



You talk to him?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 29, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I only saw one. That was enough. I see FD on here every day. Don't need to watch him on TV too.



FD is much more cultured than that. 

Im sad about what this guys life has become. 

I repo’d a car from this facility several years ago from an employee there...No meth, weirdos no problems. I got the car went inside and let them get property out of car. Seriously, very nice people. Joe included. 

Back then Joe was a Tarzan looking thrill seeker.  Long curly hair, tanned, and an oral only weightlifting body. No BS he could’ve been a model. No queers around dude had more trim than he could shake a stick at.  He was a media darling in OK and North Texas. Charity work, you name it. Dude had the world by the tail. 

In and around 06-08 can’t remember...He was nearly killed in a bungee jumping accident and he fuked up his face, head, brain,  back and legs. This most certainly had something to do with this Garth Brooks/PopCorn Sutton persona he took on. Sort of like Gary Busey after his wreck. Personality nearly split. 

I haven’t seen the documentary but I hope they say something about his accident. He wasn’t always a fool.


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 30, 2020)

I haven’t seen the documentary but I hope they say something about his accident. He wasn’t always a fool.[/QUOTE]



yeah man they don’t say anything about that I don’t recall. Just make him look batsh^t crazy. 

I feel he was rail roaded pretty badly. How does the supposed “hitman” that “accepted” the money get no time and the fat chomo that told on him had a possible pending case with the feds which Id bet would be kiddie porn.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 30, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> I haven’t seen the documentary but I hope they say something about his accident. He wasn’t always a fool.



Yeah I think he was probably set up but  I haven’t followed his down fall. I lost interest when rumors of his behavior crept out.

I will say that I’m glad that from what I hear about the documentary, they do say he was provoked by that crazy bitch. 

Seriously...At one time schools used to bring science classes to his facility. Handicap communities use to visit him. He employed dozens of people in an oil town (Wynnewood, OK) suffering through the highs and lows of the oil biz. 

Guy deserves a better representation of his life than this snapshot of mental illness from a traumatic accident.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 30, 2020)

Jol is the real Tiger King.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 30, 2020)

automatondan said:


> Jol is the real Tiger King.



I was just thinking the same thing.  Albinos Loco Mixed with the elusive Panthera Tigris


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 30, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> FD is much more cultured than that.
> 
> Im sad about what this guys life has become.
> 
> ...



I don’t think they mentioned that from what I recall. I did notice his leg was majorly ****ed I was wondering what happened.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 1, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Dude with no legs lives down the street from me.




Thats crazy.  He seemed like the only normal one in that group.


----------



## GearGoddess (May 1, 2020)

This was a train wreck you couldn't stop watching. What a shit show!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 1, 2020)

I have yet to watch an episode and am further discouraged from doing so due to everyone at work asking me about it.  This is almost as bad as when they ask me about sports knowing damn well that I DO NOT watch sports...


----------



## Raider (May 2, 2020)

That is one crazy mullet! Agreed, a train wreck from start to finish. Was curious about the injury. Glad you shed some light. You want to talk about a guy getting railroaded, check out “ making a murderer” on Netflix. That’s a crazy story!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 2, 2020)

i cant really stand the show to be honest.....its just soo bad.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 2, 2020)

I just saw that Carole Baskin is going to be on Dancing with the Stars.  I don't watch that tripe, but thought it was funny that she is considered a "star"


----------



## RandallC (Sep 2, 2020)

I hope President Trump gives him an actual pardon


----------



## HH (Sep 2, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I just saw that Carole Baskin is going to be on Dancing with the Stars.  I don't watch that tripe, but thought it was funny that she is considered a "star"




I saw the same thing today. Wonder how biased the judges are going to be considering she has a large cult following that hates her guts.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 3, 2020)

I started watching this and had to stop because it was just making me too sad about the state of humanity. I legitimately felt so bad for all these people, that this is the reality they live in.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lmao joe exotic


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 4, 2020)

Stupid show is stupid


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 4, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Stupid show is stupid



Stupid sure entertaining 100%


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2020)

I binge watched the whole thing. 
Best. Documentary.  Ever.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 4, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I binge watched the whole thing.
> Best. Documentary.  Ever.




it was perfect timing when they released it


----------

